# Radio wiring Diagram for 95 peugeot boxer



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the radio on a 95 boxer. Looks like the previous owner did some diy to the wiring and some have come loose and i don't want to blow anything. :? 8O 
They have used std household connection blocks to join the van wires and a ISO connection. Wire colours don't match between the 2 to make things hards  Should i replace it with something else or should it be OK tightening everything? Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance.
Rich


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

has the inline fuse been removed ?
chapter


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't see anything that looks fuse like so I assume yes. There is a fuse in the back of the old radio but nothing on/in the wiring. Can you tell I'm new to this


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
Here are some pictures of what I am faced with when I remove the radio it is a blaupunkt the connectors in the back look like ISO but can I just plug in my new Tevion radio. Also 2 wires are loose any idea where they should be connected? They are orange and white, and blue and white. I can't see an inline fuse in the wiring either. Do I need so profesional help? (with the radio  )


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

standard Cit/Pug radio connections

one sec Rich

try

here

in fact try
here

Ignore block C as yours probably has a lot less connections...

Note fuse is in the ISO area...

but block B is 4 x speakers and Block A does all the power in, ground etc


----------

